# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [Dcouverte] Comment l'utiliser ?

## ESVBA

Bonjour,

je suis curieux de savoir comment utiliser infopath (Access, Excel...)

Le blog de "Virgul" rpond  des problmes, pas  la mise en oeuvres des possibilits d'infopath.

Le lien http://sciences.ows.ch/infolearn/msinfopath.pdf
ne fonctionne plus.

La prsentation Anglaise de MS n'apporte pas d'lments concrets sur la mise en oeuvre.

Merci.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Le meilleur moyen reste d'acheter un livre et de le lire.

Mais si tu me poses des questions prcise je veux bien y rpondre.

Concernant Infopath il s'agit d'un programme qui te permet de crer des formulaires et de les mettre a disposition de tes user afin qu'il le remplisent.

Tu peux par exemple faire un formulaire de demande de congs et avoir une vue de formulaire pour l'employer et une autre pour celui qui devra l'approuver (genre des bouton en plus) et aprs envoyer un mail au patron pour lui transmettre la demande approuv et un autre a l'employ pour lui dire ok.

++

Thierry  

P.S. oui je sais le liens ne marche plus mais ce n'est pas mon contenu alors dsol.

----------


## ESVBA

bonjour Virgul,

Quel livre peut-tu me conseiller ? (je sais "pas le droit de faire de la publicit").

Je ne connais pas de livre spcifique  "InfoPath". Rien dans la section "livre" de le site.

Mon ide est de proposer le remplissage de formulaires avec enregistrement des donnes dans access.

Un tutoriel serait le bien venu.

----------


## virgul

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord avec quelle version de Infopath travaillez-vous? 2003-2007?

Es-ce que vous savez lire en anglais?

Sinon y a toujours quelque liens pratique dans ce post:

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d29...fice-infopath/

Ok pour le scnario globale mais si vous me donnez un peu plus de dtail et me dites ou es-ce que vous bloquer ca sera plus facile de vous aider?

Avez-vous des contraintes li a Internet? Travaillez vous toujours sur le mme domaine? ...? 

++

Thierry

----------


## virgul

Voila aussi un livre qui est sorti sur Infopath 2007 en francais:

http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...llaboratif.php

++

Thierry

----------

